# The perfect 3D arrow



## andyjen (Jan 7, 2010)

I am shooting the IBO 3D Bowhunter class with a Mathews Monster at 64 lbs and looking for suggestions on arrows. I shot line Jammers last summer with a 67 lb Quest qs33 and I liked the fat shaft advantage. Please help me pick out a arrow... perhaps a Fat Boy! Also what grain field tip? By going with a fat shaft arrow shaft am I scrubbing all the speed I gained by buying a Monster? Thank You, Andy


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Get a lightweight fat arrow shaft!

I have been able to get Fatboys, Series 22, and X Cutters to 300 grains give or take...


----------



## vtdiamond (Jan 21, 2008)

Victory HV X-ringer 350. I have them set up for IBO hunter class and the total arrow weight is 310 gr. They fly like darts and the only problem I have had with them is if I hit something I shouldn't have hit. Or if I shoot groups.


----------



## andyjen (Jan 7, 2010)

I have heard the Mathews Monster really likes a heavier arrow for accuracy. I have shot the super light line jammers and they did not group as well as some very cheap 340 weight arrows.


----------



## csteinberg (Oct 18, 2005)

another vote for the victory hv x ringer!


----------



## andyjen (Jan 7, 2010)

Are the victory hv x ringer a fat shaft?


----------



## vtdiamond (Jan 21, 2008)

Yes they are.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

shot fatboys for a while, got a couple dozen that were absoulte trash, went with gold tip pro 22, some are shooting the HT arrows with good success


----------



## andyjen (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey 3dblackncamo did you shoot the fat boys out of a monster?


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

no shot them out of c3, prestige and apex 7, you can shoot the full bore with 125 gr tip out of mr7


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

andyjen said:


> Are the victory hv x ringer a fat shaft?


Yes they are and they fly great. My buddy shot them last year and he did very well. I have a dozen on order with razyr to glue on.


----------



## bowkill82 (Jan 18, 2010)

i shoot fatboys outta my omen and lightspeeds outta supra and bmxl


----------



## Blackhawkhunter (Aug 31, 2009)

I just swapped VForce HV's to Victory X-Ringer HV's out of my 350 Destroyer. They come in at about 3 grains lighter, went from a 100gn screw in to a 100gn glue in.
They shoot a bit flatter out of my bow, had to tighten my pins quite a bit.


----------



## andyjen (Jan 7, 2010)

Sounds like Victory hv x ringers have the most votes. Do they come in different weights? Draw length of 29.5 inches and a Spot Hogg infinity arrow rest on my 64 lb draw weight Monster. With this combination can anyone tell me an arrow weight and a field point weight. Fletching size too! I need to stay IBO leagal. Thank You, Andy


----------



## Blackhawkhunter (Aug 31, 2009)

They come in 300 and 350 spine, mine are 350's 28" shaft length plus pin bush and nock. 100gn stainless steel glue in points and 2.3" Duravanes. Mine weigh 298gns.


----------



## charger22 (Oct 1, 2010)

Another Fatboy fan here.


----------



## traditionalrj (Jun 8, 2011)

one that gives you consistency in both spine and weight..if it means the difference in 50 bucks a dozen for even just 2 points in a tournament..that could mean the difference between first and second place. The lightest/fattest shaft in the BEST spine for your setup is key.

I always write down what I'm looking for then go over my options. Ended up shooting a 2311 this year. The 2312 was perfect for 20 and closer shots for myself in the trad division giving me a 204 in the first 20 targets at the ASA classic. The second round was farther and the slightly heavier shaft gave me some issues at the farthest distances dropping my score down and leaving me in 3rd place. This year it's the same size shaft, slightly lighter, setup to be spined the exact same! The 2312's dumped perfectly IN LINE with the spots I was shooting at but just a few inches low here and there. 

Once you find this shaft, buy quite a few of them and get them as close to perfect per batch as you can. The smallest things over a broader span of this and that lead up to greater advantages for yourself and enable to take MORE of you as an archer out of the equation wether it be mis judging, fatigue, a bad release, etc.


----------



## mudbug82 (Jan 23, 2011)

I shoot the Victory x-ringer HV's with 100 grain glue in points and 2" x vanes off of my shadowcat. Absolutely love them. Don't plan on changing anytime soon. My shooting partner made his x-ringers using gold tip x-cutter 90 grain glue in points to shave off a few grains.


----------



## mxtuner1 (Mar 16, 2011)

x ringers here also but just remember the 288 fps and it is easy to shoot too fast and get disqualified. If you shoot a Monster that in itself will draw judges scrutiny and then if you go light on arrows you will be too fast. Of course you can crank bow down and add weight to the points to get below 288.


----------



## andyjen (Jan 7, 2010)

Thank You All.


----------



## Shabbona (Nov 10, 2010)

For the Monster, I shoot an XLR8; I like the ACC 71 . Stiff and heavy, but you still get great fps..


----------



## C.Callison (Jun 20, 2006)

I know this going to sound really old school. But I would go for the most accurate arrow even if it was 400 grains at 60lbs. How much difference in arrow drop is there from 35 and in. Get the best grouping and most accurate arrow you can. Then spend more time on form and judging, instead of trying to compensate speed for judging mistakes.


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

Currently shooting X ringers out of the MR7 for ASA and the MR6 for IBO. For the MR7 I have the hv1 350s at 26.5 inches with a 125 grain tip...all set up to give me a 287/288 fps speed. 28 inch draw I might add. For the MR6 I shoot the hv1 250s at 26.25 inches with a 85 grain tip...all set up to give me a 328 fps speed. Both sets use the insert with the tip. Total weight on the arrows are the 350s at 361 grains and the 250s at 362 grains. Theses arrows are flying really well out of the Monsters and I do not need to look for another. Hope this helps. Cheers!
Fred


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

I shot both fatboy 340 & xcutters out of my m7 last year. Both shot well but my best scores were with fatboys. Going to be either fatboys or 22s this year


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

athomPT said:


> I shot both fatboy 340 & xcutters out of my m7 last year. Both shot well but my best scores were with fatboys. Going to be either fatboys or 22s this year


What vane were you shooting? Were they the same on each type of arrow? Thanks
Fred


----------



## Shulion (Dec 27, 2008)

I got some Gold Tip X Cutters yesterday. Cut them 27 inches carbon to carbon, 90gr. points, and the weigh 338. Didn't get the Pro's though. Got a great deal I couldnt pass up. Not sure I would notice the difference.


----------



## jgizzi (Nov 4, 2011)

Carbon express maxima 3-d select is one of the straightest and toughest. They changed the name to maxima blue streak select I think.hands down the best arrow I ever shot . True carbon unlike most


----------



## feathermax ed (Jun 29, 2010)

walmart arrows lol kidding



andyjen said:


> I am shooting the IBO 3D Bowhunter class with a Mathews Monster at 64 lbs and looking for suggestions on arrows. I shot line Jammers last summer with a 67 lb Quest qs33 and I liked the fat shaft advantage. Please help me pick out a arrow... perhaps a Fat Boy! Also what grain field tip? By going with a fat shaft arrow shaft am I scrubbing all the speed I gained by buying a Monster? Thank You, Andy


----------



## Speed 1B (Nov 14, 2006)

I like the fat shafts too and have tried them all. The best grouping fat shafts for me are Carbon Express Line Jammers. Awesome shooting arrows...and im an easton guy.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

I am REALLY torn for 3D... Gold Tip XXX's or X-Cutters......literally been poring over the Lancasters catalog and running numbers for hours! LOL


----------



## Eliteonly (Oct 8, 2011)

I believe Im going to X-Cutters for 3D this year. I shot the Victory HV X-Ringer for a few months last season and had three literally break while flexing them right at the fletchings. I have one blow up in my shooting partners Pure set at 60lbs. They weighed in at 350 grains shooting them from my Pure. They flew well but I am leary of them now. I shot Gold Tip Ulltralight Entradas in their place and have been shooting even and up in Open C for the first time in my life. What kind of setup will I need to get my X-Cutters light but still spined close for a 58-60lb Elite Tour 29in draw? Im aware the spine the X-Cutter is rather stiff but I do want to try fat shafts again.


----------



## S.Wells (Oct 30, 2010)

Harvest Time HT-4 Redemptions in a 400 spine and a .001 straightness for my set-up. Hard to beat a .422 OD that weighs 8 gpi. My finished arrow weighs 331. Fly awesome they should not be over looked.


----------



## hossa1881 (Apr 1, 2010)

Im gonna go to the full bores this year for HC, the 2613 inserts work in them and they are not all that heavy even with that big ol tip in it...ntm great foc. Shot the linejammers and the xringer hvs last year and had durability issues, but that was just my experience.


----------



## happyhunter62 (Dec 31, 2010)

going with the full bores as well this year hope they will do well for 3d


----------



## ig25 (Feb 19, 2005)

i am thinking of using my xlr8 at 72# 30" draw and x-jammers for 3D


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

I shoot the Harvest Time HT-4's, 400 spine with 100 grain glue in points and 3" Gator feathers. They fly really nice and group the same.
 Don.


----------

